# moorhen



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a walk yesterday to test my new pocket predator catty, can honestly say its the best catty ive had.
First two shots and two moorhens in the bag, mate took one off me for his ferrets but heres the first one



Neck shot with an m8 hexnut. Other was a headshot


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot, now may i ask, what the F is this bird ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdguide/name/m/moorhen/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdguide/name/m/moorhen/


Edible ? They look simmilar to coot, i hunted coots before and they are edible but without some serious socking in milk and afterwards in viniger mixture they taste like crap..


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye mate I hear the chinese eat them, that's why they are known as water chickens I believe, but I wouldn't eat them, they smell terrible. They are just like coots except with smaller less webbed feet. Ferret foods all I do with them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! I think your ferrets and hawks eat better than you do ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

They are certainly the best fed animals round here lol, ive got some pigeon in the freezer, gonna fry them up with abit of spice and have them on a baguette with English mustard, my favourite


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that does sound good!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Got no respect for the RSPB at all, nothing but crooks that care more about following court cases than protecting any birds.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice catty buddy


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate I love it. Gonna have to get saved up for a scorpion I think


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

How did you band that beautiful catty moorhen, TTF or OTT? The picture is misleading?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes looks a lot like a coot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Thanks mate I love it. Gonna have to get saved up for a scorpion I think


Im dying to get a custom tubemaster. But the way i want it iys over 230$...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Onyx said:


> How did you band that beautiful catty moorhen, TTF or OTT? The picture is misleading?


TTF mate with the pocket predator pro clips (I think they are called that) but it also has the band slots that I quite like


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

That's it! You've convinced me...got to get one. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

You won't regret it mate, doubt I will buy any other makers catties now


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Get a scorp lol


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Get a scorp lol


not possible, bill is too busy for any more orders


----------

